# new look



## ferny (Jan 19, 2007)

old - http://www.blueyedmuffin.co.uk/

new - http://www.blueyedmuffin.co.uk/index2.php

explaination - http://www.blueyedmuffin.co.uk/arse/?p=27


----------



## terri (Jan 19, 2007)

I moved this for ya, Mistah Pete. :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny (Jan 20, 2007)

Why are you picking on me?!?!?! :cry:


----------



## terri (Jan 20, 2007)

ferny said:


> Why are you picking on me?!?!?! :cry:


Because I can.      :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny (Jan 20, 2007)

I hate you. You and you're little dog too.


----------

